# Marijuana, Anxiety and LG/FBO



## DevilOnMyBack

*I understand this topic, and what you read may conflict with your morals/beliefs, however please keep this discussion to the topic of how marijuana can effect anxiety, and ultimately LG/FBO and other symptoms of IBS.*

I wanted to get a discussion going on the effects of marijuana on the symptoms of LG and how it shows the huge tie between IBS/Anxiety.

So I'm in my off season, working out and continuing my diet to reduce the smell of my LG. However there is still that small odor that comes after prolonged sitting in school, as well as every now and then I'll have a bad day of LG. I wanted to point out I believe that 'not fully cured' part of my LG is due to my anxiety. Now note that I do not have it bad, I wont get anxiety attacks anymore, as I've progressed much with my anxiety and mental issues, but I still am conscious of the people around me and their actions.

Now here comes my point about Marijuana. Weed, when I smoke it at school, I enter a full relaxed state (the stuff I smoke is a medicinal strain meant to completely relax you). During this relaxed high, I have zero smell. I know you may say that I was probably just high, or smelled like weed. I can confirm to you that I did not smell of weed, or smell of LG. I do not do it daily, as my rugby season nears I'll be quitting it till my off season. I did an experiment last friday (yesterday of me posting this). I had a decent morning, however the smell was noticeable and getting stronger, I believe this is because my anxiety/paranoia of reactions started to kick in. I smoked during lunch and checked out my next two classes. I didn't smell. Not of anything (weed/FBO). There was no reactions.

So to the marijuana smokers/past users with LG, and even IBS, how does weed affect your IBS/LG/FBO?

To the non-marijuana smokes with all the same symptoms, what are your thoughts?

Please also note that I do not promote marijuana use. I am not depressed or have any other mental instabilities other than light anxiety when a person is reacting. Marijuana can cause serious mental issues in some people. Marijuana combined with an unhealthy mind is dangerous for your mental stability.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

I am also studying law, criminology, and psychology so I am fully aware of repercussions, effects it may have on a person and more that marijuana may cause. As I said, I am not looking for someone to tell me to stop, or what I am doing is wrong, its more of a thing I do on the side during certain times in a year. It is a personal choice. Keep it on topic.


----------



## Common Response

Hi D.

I don't have any moral or religious objections to the smoking of weed.

I personally did it for over thirty years.

It was a part of my life.

There were many times when I'd enter states in which I felt that this was how I wanted to be always.

Unfortunately, although initially therapeutic, for me, I developed acute paranoia, and I ended up wasting a large part of my life.

I became very lazy and began to lack awareness of how I'd become when interacting with others.

Marijuana fueled my imagination and thoughts to do many good things, but I would never follow through.

I became unmotivated to actually do anything.

I also lost awareness of what was really going on around me.

Awareness of the need to interact with my wife and with my kids.

I wish I could turn back the clock.

I was so stuck in my highs that I completely forgot about my kids emotional needs.

I was unable to think beyond myself.

I was not there for them.

Paranoia was fueled on many levels, not least from the thought of being caught by the authorities.

Basically I wasted much of my life.

The other thing was that although initially I was able to enter pretty powerful states, regular use reduced my highs, but my desire to smoke (addiction) continued.

These days, regular meditation, and the practice of Anapanasiti, has given me natural highs several fold greater than THC.

These highs (the lowest level of what can be achieved) accompany ever increasing levels of awareness.

Without awareness we can't deal with our issues.

So for me, marijuana was away of escaping.

Unfortunately, not only did the things I was escaping from become worse, I became less aware of it.


----------



## westr

i get the same as you, just a bit when ive been sitting down for a while. i think its coz the seal is broken, atmosphere seeps in and so the dirty air inside must seep out. but that doesnt explain why it gets worse for me about 3 hours after ive eaten. is yours worse around then or is it an all day thing?

as for me with weed, i only notice my problem when at work and i cant smoke there, and its off and on anyway.


----------



## DexterFBO

I have been using marijuana tincture for about 6 weeks with good success but it is not a cure.

i basically have trouble passing stool even though i feel the urge to poop but sitting on the toilet does nothing.

marijuana tincture combined with a lot of flax has made going to the bathroom easier 80% of the time, FBO/ leaky gas is still there though.

tincture is basically marijuana that is soaked in alcohol and then reduced down so you can take a few drops to feel the effects.

also i have seen good results with cooking the mary jane in coconut oil and then putting in capsules and refridgerated

recipe is on the net if you are interested


----------



## DexterFBO

DexterFBO said:


> I have been using marijuana tincture for about 6 weeks with good success but it is not a cure.
> 
> i basically have trouble passing stool even though i feel the urge to poop but sitting on the toilet does nothing.
> 
> marijuana tincture combined with a lot of flax has made going to the bathroom easier 80% of the time, FBO/ leaky gas is still there though.
> 
> tincture is basically marijuana that is soaked in alcohol and then reduced down so you can take a few drops to feel the effects.
> 
> also i have seen good results with cooking the mary jane in coconut oil and then putting in capsules and refridgerated
> 
> recipe is on the net if you are interested


also i would note that before using just flax was less effective,


----------



## j123

I have not smoked since early november last year because the night I did I got cronic LG! Ever since then I have been way to afraid to go near it


----------



## Mikeydidit

Smoking anything increases all my symptoms and brings back the gurgling noises in my stomach. I am curious to how my body will react if I ingest it though. Still, if you're suffering fro LG I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

I stopped replying to this because the first comment was exactly not what I wanted to hear.

I don't really smoke anymore, however when I did I found some relief. Every human being is different and like diets, some people react differently than others.

Sorry I dont have much to say about it.



j123 said:


> I have not smoked since early november last year because the night I did I got cronic LG! Ever since then I have been way to afraid to go near it





Mikeydidit said:


> Smoking anything increases all my symptoms and brings back the gurgling noises in my stomach. I am curious to how my body will react if I ingest it though. Still, if you're suffering fro LG I wouldn't recommend it.


----------

